# Information ipod touch



## jerobil64 (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je penses avoir posté mon sujet au bon endroit si ce n'est pas le cas j'en suis désolé.

Voilà donc comme l'indique le titre je souhaiterais m'acheter un ipod touch 8Go.
Mais je ne sais pas si il vaux mieux prendre celui de la 2eme génération ou le dernier qui vient de sortir ? Quelles sont leur différences ?

Est-ce-qu'il existe un ipod touch 16 Go de 2 eme génération ou de la dernière ?

Les applications concernant l'ipod touch sont elles similaire a celles pour l'iphone ? Puis-je donc prendre des application d'un iphone pour mon ipod touch ?

Un copain m'a dit que le dernière génération on ne peut pas les "craquer" au niveau des applications (avoir des applications payantes gratuites) est-ce vrai ?

Et pour finir pouvez vous me donner votre avis sur ce produit et de son utilisation, pour ceux qui en ont.


Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Le Touch 8 Go est un 2G. Il faut privilégier les modèles de 3e génération censés être bcp plus réactifs.

Oui, il les 16 Go sont des 2G!

Le 32 Go 3G est top.


edit ---
'ffectivement gwen, j'ai raté le craqué 

2e édition pour corriger mes âneries (un 3G 16 Go, m'enfin ! :rose.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2010)

Alors, déjà, tu commences mal sur le forum. SI tu cherches un moyen d'obtenir illégalement des applications, tu es au mauvais endroit.

La réponse va être claire, Aucuns iPod touch ne peuvent avoir des applications gratuites si elles sont payantes, ce qui semble logique 

Pour le reste. Il vaut mieux avoir la dernière version c'est évident. Qu&#8217;elles sont tes besoins, pourquoi souhaiterai tu prendre un iPod de seconde génération, donc d'occasion ?

Concernant les applications, toute celle qui sont compatible iPhone sont également compatibles iPod touch a quelques rare exception prêt, notamment celle utilisant la fonction téléphone bien évidement.


----------



## jerobil64 (11 Mars 2010)

Donc si je comprends bien vous me conseiller de prendre le 8Go en 3 eme génération ? 

En ce qui concerne mes besoin c'est principalement pour la musique et tout ce qui concerne internet. 

Je voudrais aussi savoir si a votre avis les ipods touch étant dans le refurb (les reconditionné par apple) sont bien ? je voudrais en fait savoir si un neuf et quasiment pareil qu'un refurb donc par conséquent si j'achète un refurb ou un neuf ? 

Et enfin pour finir est-ce-que pour payer moins cher, je voudrais l'acheter sur le site apple des état unis est-ce possible ? Et surtout fonctionnera-t-il en France ? 

Si ce n'est pas possible alors serais-ce possible de demander a une personne que je connais au état unis de m'en ramener un ?  Et fonctionnera-t-il en France ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2010)

jerobil64 a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien vous me conseiller de prendre le 8Go en 3 eme génération ?



Je répète : le 8 Go est un 2G, même s'il est en vente actuellement en même temps que les 3G de 32 Go et 64 Go (d'ailleurs dans mon msg précédente je me suis trompé, j'ai inventé un 16 Go 3G, hum, je vais aller éditer).

Sur le refurb, tu peux avoir du neuf ou du "presque neuf" (cad moins de 7 jours d'utilisation). Mais tu ne peux pas le savoir à l'avance.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mars 2010)

Le 32Go est clairement une bonne affaire, on a jamais assez de place (je me sens à l'étroit dans un 16, même sans Apple Loseless) ensuite il y a suffisamment d'Apps sur l'App Store pour ne pas avoir besoin de le craquer. 

Sinon question réactivité, je n'ai pas eu de 3G en main, mais les 2G sont déjà rapides.


----------



## jerobil64 (12 Mars 2010)

Mais la je ne comprends pas tout, le 8 Go existe que en 2eme generation ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mars 2010)

Ou en 1ère oui, sa production est maintenue pour avoir un appareil pas cher, comme pour l'iPhone 3G 8Go.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2010)

C'est exact.
En résumé, en neuf on a le 8 Go (2e génération) ou bien le 32/64 Go (3e génération).


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2010)

Et sauf erreur, non seulement les iPOD de 2ème génération sont moins réactifs, mais en plus ils n'ont pas de micro (donc des applications comme Shazam utilisant le micro, ne peuvent pas fonctionner)

Ensuite, 2ème ou 3ème generation, un iPOD Touch n'a pas de puce GPS intégrée (donc c'est un autre "détail" qu'il faut avoir en tête quand on achète des applications sur l'apStore)


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Et sauf erreur, non seulement les iPOD de 2ème génération sont moins réactifs, mais en plus ils n'ont pas de micro (donc des applications comme Shazam utilisant le micro, ne peuvent pas fonctionner)



Toutafé 

C'est d'ailleurs un bon moyen de distinguer l'iPod Touch 32 Go de 2e G versus 3e G : le casque avec micro + l'application dictaphone, c'est l'iPod 3G. Autrement c'est le 2G (bad luck).

L'autre moyen étant d'entrer le numéro de série de l'iPod sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mars 2010)

Rah me donnez pas envie de lui vendre mon 2G de 16Go en lui faisant croire que c'est un 3G pour prendre un 3G ^^


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2010)

Ben y a pas de risques, DarkMoineau
Il n'existe pas de 3G en 16 Go, mais seulement des 32 Go et 64 Go


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mars 2010)

Pas bête ^^

Encore que... Tant qu'il essaye pas de téléphoner en ma présence, qui sait.... 

Je pourrais le faire passer pour un iPhone


----------



## jerobil64 (15 Mars 2010)

Et en ce qui concerne l'achat au Etats Unis ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2010)

A mon avis pas de pb pour le faire fonctionner en France. Il suffira de choisir "france" ou "français" dans les réglages.

Pas de souci d'adaptateur secteur car il est livré sans


----------



## Ciep (15 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Et sauf erreur, non seulement les iPOD de 2ème génération sont moins réactifs, mais en plus ils n'ont pas de micro (donc des applications comme Shazam utilisant le micro, ne peuvent pas fonctionner)
> 
> Ensuite, 2ème ou 3ème generation, un iPOD Touch n'a pas de puce GPS intégrée (donc c'est un autre "détail" qu'il faut avoir en tête quand on achète des applications sur l'apStore)




Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de regarder les I-Pod Tuch 3G 32 ou 64 (ce sera certainement 64), tu dis clairement que ces deux i-pod de 3 génération n'ont pas de GPS intégré. Connaissez-vous un module gps qui fonctionnerai avec ?
Je fais de la photo, l'utilisation de ce module ainsi que l'ipod est pour marquer les lieux de prise de vue, afin que je puisse revenir ultérieurement. 
Je fais donc de la randonner afin de chercher d'animaux sauvages, y a-t-il des application avec des cartographie de type IGN ?
Je l'utiliserai bien évidement pour d'autre apps. 


Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

Ciep

edti : précision sur l'application !


----------



## CBi (16 Mars 2010)

A noter au passage : avec un 16Go "2G" il est possible de se procurer un microphone externe qui branché sur la prise Jack, permet d'utiliser Shazam, Skype ou autre...


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Pour ce qui est du module GPS je ne connais que celui du support TomTom qui permet d'utiliser son iPod Touch en mode GPS avec une app GPS. Mais je ne me souviens plus très bien mais il y a environ 1 an j'ai entendu parler d'un plug GPS cherche sur Google tu devrais retrouver ça.


----------



## Ciep (16 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du module GPS je ne connais que celui du support TomTom qui permet d'utiliser son iPod Touch en mode GPS avec une app GPS. Mais je ne me souviens plus très bien mais il y a environ 1 an j'ai entendu parler d'un plug GPS cherche sur Google tu devrais retrouver ça.



Je te remercie pour ces précisions.

Tu parle du module GPS de TOMTOM, tu parle aussi d'un fonctionnement avec une app GPS, c'est une app TOMTOM ou une autre ?


Je vais regarder sur Internet pour ce qui est de ce module qui se plug.


----------



## Vijay (17 Mars 2010)

Apple à imposé à TomTom que son support actif doté d'une puce GPS soit compatible avec toutes les applications GPS. TomTom, Navigon, Sygic... Bien sur ce support est uniquement utilisable en voiture! Le support actif TomTom se connecte au iPhone via Bluetooth et partage sa puce GPS avec lui. Il a été développé car TomTom juge la puce GPSa pas assez précise et performante.


----------



## Ciep (17 Mars 2010)

Merci pour les précisions apporté sur la politique d'appel.

J'ai trouvé le module GPS.
Il s'appelle Igps360, en vente sur le site touchmods.fr au prix de 80.

http://www.touchmods.fr/accessoires-iphone/igps360-gps-pour-ipod-touch-et-iphone-touchmods.html

Plusieurs apps peuvent fonctionner grâce à GPSSerial.
L'autonomie serait de 4 à 5 heures.


----------



## jerobil64 (19 Mars 2010)

Bon je pense bonc que je vais m'acheter :

Soit celui la http://store.apple.com/us/product/FB528LL/A?mco=MTA4MzQyNzY

Soit celui la http://store.apple.com/us/product/FC086LL/A?mco=MTcxMzIwNTM

Lequel me conseillez vous ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Mars 2010)

Si 8Go, pas de différence.


----------



## jerobil64 (23 Mars 2010)

Ben il y en a au moins une celle du bluetooth sur la "current version" donc la plus ressente. Est- ce-que cela vaux le coup ? (le bluetooth) et faudra t il payer pour l'utiliser ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Mars 2010)

Ah amélioration des dents bleus? COmment cela?


----------



## jerobil64 (25 Mars 2010)

tu veux bien me redire sa en français parce que la j'ai rien comprit ....


----------



## Ciep (5 Avril 2010)

+1 pour le français !


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Avril 2010)

A moi que vous parlez? 

bah justement tout était en français là ^^

Je me suis juste amusé à traduire le terme Bluetooth que j'ai toujours trouvé ridicule ^^

(le nom, pas la fonction qui est fort utile).

Donc quels sont les nouveautés jerobil64?


----------

